# bachelor of business Human Resource or Management specialisation?



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

So i thought i would test the waters on this one and get a few perspectives!

Bit of back story.. I start with bach of business accounting and hated it! So now i have to decide whether I will do Bach of bus Human resources or Bach of Bus Management.. (im much better with concepts, Consistently HD student for management subjects than straight up numbers, like finance, stats and accounting!)

What are your thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

I really turned my nose up on my Business Studies course, concepts were easy to grasp ...except final year strategy (which made sense, but made recommendations based on cases seem useless, finding strategic flaws that led to downfall is easier), but the majority of marks by assignment were essay based... which I knock out... 'the more sources you find to back up perspectives, definitions' +'indentify sources of discomfort-paradox within the topic' (globalisation vs localisation) in a structured format for decent grades, admittedly I was lazy and grades picked up when I left my part-time job.

I think really, I enjoyed learning it... even learnt beyond syllabus (can't say that for colleagues), but half of it felt like being taught stuff you might as well learn on the job because although you already know the content and meaning for 'cash flow, balance and profit-loss accounts... (electronic) book-keeping'... no-ones going to put a Business grad straight into a position and say 'do them', they're going to tutor you through it anyway for a day or two. Heck, you can learn them in a day.

Overall, it does give a nice intuition around the business world and self-confidence to 'get up and go', which I suppose it what its meant for as opposed to technical competences in accounting mba's, math-computing and engineering. When you come out of it though and think, how marketable am I? what did I learn? I know I can learn quick but why should anyone else care if they have to spend training funds for competence instead of hiring a graduate of a technical skill. I wouldn't have changed my degree though 

I'd recommend Business Management over HR, because its more practical sooner... unless you are looking for a career in HR.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Thomas60 said:


> I really turned my nose up on my Business Studies course, concepts were easy to grasp ...except final year strategy (which made sense, but made recommendations based on cases seem useless, finding strategic flaws that led to downfall is easier), but the majority of marks by assignment were essay based... which I knock out... 'the more sources you find to back up perspectives, definitions' +'indentify sources of discomfort-paradox within the topic' (globalisation vs localisation) in a structured format for decent grades, admittedly I was lazy and grades picked up when I left my part-time job.
> 
> I think really, I enjoyed learning it... even learnt beyond syllabus (can't say that for colleagues), but half of it felt like being taught stuff you might as well learn on the job because although you already know the content and meaning for 'cash flow, balance and profit-loss accounts... (electronic) book-keeping'... no-ones going to put a Business grad straight into a position and say 'do them', they're going to tutor you through it anyway for a day or two. Heck, you can learn them in a day.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this useful post.

This is something which has been concerning me recently. I am due to start an MSc in International Business in London in September (I notice you're in London too). I got some advice recently saying something similar, that non-vocational postgrad courses are often seen as a way of prolonging student life, and it would be more effective to get into the sector you are interested in, and learn on the job.

However, most decent non-IT/engineering jobs, seem to ask for business or economics related graduates. So on the one had I keep hearing, form people who I respect and who are successful, that these degrees are not great value, and yet my experience applying, tells me the opposite. So like the OP, I am not sure what to do either.

Apologies for the lack of advice @Zerosum


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Catenaccio said:


> Thank you for this useful post.
> 
> This is something which has been concerning me recently. I am due to start an MSc in International Business in London in September (I notice you're in London too). I got some advice recently saying something similar, that non-vocational postgrad courses are often seen as a way of prolonging student life, and it would be more effective to get into the sector you are interested in, and learn on the job.
> 
> ...


 I moved out of the UK yesterday to Saskatchewan, CA. No job, friends etc through my fathers visa. So I have no successes to speak of, I've been quite active in the UK with enterprise groups, societies and community schemes but that to me is only a measure of motivation and not a demonstration of business competence. Work has been lower level experience at best [McD crew trainer], [SME Database administrator], [Operations blueprinting], though I consider it humbling and healthy to start from bottom.

I agree with your remark of non-vocation post-grad course, I'm seeking mid-level (with training) employment before I decide which courses will add to my potential. It doesn't stop learning as a hobby though


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

You guys have been brilliant! I am working atm in the public service around mid level (have been for the past 3 years) and i do enjoy the job because I have so much freedom and money's great. I'm looking to move to the city soonish and I'm tossing up the idea of getting a perminate job there or stay casual whilst I keep studying.

That's a decision I need to make, but thanks o much for your input


----------

